# anyone familiar with 68W training being used as college credit at CTC?



## SixEightWhiskey (Jun 8, 2011)

I know this is an EMT education question but it's military specific so I figured I'd have a better shot getting an answer in this forum..

I'm currently enrolled at Central Texas College at Ft. Hood, TX.  CTC is very military friendly and accepts credit from military training towards college degrees.  I am currently enrolled in an associates program in Emergency Medical Technology, which includes an EMT-P program (which can be taken separately on its own, it makes up about 50% of this degree).  Here's the weird thing. They won't accept any of my 68W MOS training, including my NREMT-B (i am NOT about to do the EMT-B course all over again for no reason), however they DO accept all my MOS training into a completely unrelated degree called an associates in Applied Technology, which I would only need a few more courses to complete. 

Here's my dilemma:

Do I change to this completely non-field related degree, finish it much faster and then do the EMT-P program afterwards? Or do I stick with this EMS associates degree? Once I have my EMT-P, will it matter whether my associates is in EMS or not, or will future employers just be looking for me to have the degree as well as the -P cert?

Thank you! I know this is a little long winded, I'm just unsure of what to do.


----------



## izibo (Jun 9, 2011)

In Texas, it will matter as you can only become a 'licensed paramedic' with an associates degree in EMS *or* a bachelors in any field.



> Q:  I am interested in becoming a licensed paramedic.  What are the requirements?
> 
> A:  Beginning September 1, 2002, a certified paramedic can apply for paramedic licensure if they have an associate degree in emergency medical services (EMS) or a higher level degree in any major.  The degree must be from an institution which has been accredited by an agency recognized by the U.S. Department of Education as an approved authority.
> If you are not a currently certified paramedic, you will need to complete a paramedic course and meet one of the academic requirements listed above.  You are required to meet all licensing requirements within one year from initial paramedic course completion date.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I do not plan on staying Texas once I complete the degree, since its an NREMT-P certification I'd plan on moving elsewhere once I'm out of the Army...why would CTC offer a paramedic-only program w/o the associates if you can't become licensed w/o it?


----------



## firecoins (Jun 10, 2011)

you can be certified without it.


----------

